# May I show off my new car??



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

I never knew I had a "dream car"- until I saw this one! And now it's mine!!!!!
My hubby calls it the "Batmobile" 

2011 CTS Coupe, All Wheel Drive
Black Ice exterior, titanium gray/black interior
Isn't it purty?


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

ZsuZsu said:


> Isn't it purty?


It IS! Bet it runs quiet and has tons of pep. I'm jealous of that 'new car smell', btw.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Bee You Tee Full!

Hope you get great enjoyment out of it.  Bet it drives like a dream.


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

That is is simply gorgeous!  My SO and 8 rented a pearl white 2010 last year and I fell in love with it.  You go Batwoman!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Love it!  I want a new car too!!

Enjoy


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Very nice car...  Unemployed and turning to my writing to etch out a living, waiting on freecharitycars.org for a donation in my area. Very nice car...


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Gorgeous!! Have fun driving!


----------



## Reussie Miliardario (Mar 4, 2011)

Sleek! I like it.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Beautiful !! May you have much happiness with it......but;

I am old enough to remember when a Caddy HAD to have fins !!


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

LOVE the fins!  Cars sure had personality back in the day, didn't they?  I would love to see some of that style come back- and the color combinations too!


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow zsu!  That's a beautiful car.


----------



## hodad66 (May 9, 2011)

one sweet ride!!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Beautiful beautiful car.  Looks like it is fun to drive!  Have fun!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations to you.  New cars are so much fun.
deb


----------



## kevinjamesbreaux (May 23, 2011)

Hot car. Congratz!


----------



## Ryl (Nov 25, 2010)

That is one good looking car! Congrats on the new wheels.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Purty!  and shiny!  Drive it in good health!


----------

